# W: 1-2 Rhinos H: Paypal/Landraider



## branvan40000 (Sep 4, 2012)

traded.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

if buying 2rhinos for 40 why not buy from discount sellers online for cheaper


----------



## branvan40000 (Sep 4, 2012)

how much cheaper and where can i get them? also, i may have a trade going for the landraider and 2 rhinos, which is what i was really after.


----------

